# Dark Wraithlord



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

what? darks is doin another one??!! 

yes i am, not quite as dramatic as the other but it will hav alot more work done on it, maybe a sculpted face, aint sure yet. heres the concept anyways, he is pretty much blutacked together, took these pics so i could put him back together. concept is a 2nd edition style WL, more a dark space pirate renegade (i may even go subtle harliquin), even bordering on dark eldar....

will have spikes on his left shoulder with decapitated heads gored on to, thinking about having lots of ribbons flapping in the wind (original concept although am leaning towards a more still look) the base will be a tall block of wood, the WL will be standing on rocks at the edge of water fall with water cascading down a rock face...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks good. My brother's been doing aspect warrior themed wraithlords. I'm trying to get him to take some pics of his striking scorpion one.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice Dark - it has a very superior look to it. Any idea on colours yet?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

DM may you continue to amaze us!  love the pose


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

with regards to colour am not sure yet, i want somethin dark and brooding, so ill prob do somethin similar to the harli WL (bring black up to a main colour) i was thinking hawk turquiose, not sure, didnt really plan the project out, just started and got this


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cracking mini yet again DM,

Love its wings. Will be watching this one with interest.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I just LOVE the pose DM. Love it. Can't wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

small update, ill hopefully be updating this quite regularly.

trying out a possible technique for the horn/spike, i think its lookin good and ill def be using milliput to make the final thing. the joints are GSd up and are lookin good and i have made a start on the tassles, basic idea is their but am working on some proper shiny gems/jewels things to make it more regal, will be press molding them so i can make em all identical. order some clear resin, hopefully be here 2morro, this is prob the base ill be goin for (p6)

http://www.woodenbases.co.uk/plinth_bases.php










































some spike doodles


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome! I'm loving the whole "angelic" theme to it.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

wow, consider this pose, ninja-ed.


----------

